

The $503 iOS Racing Game: The Expensive IAP Economics in Real Racing 3 - itsybaev
http://www.148apps.com/news/503-ios-racing-game-shocking-reality-iap-real-racing-3/

======
jetti
This article is just useless fluff. First, how many people care enough to get
100%? Do you get anything for getting 100%? If not, then the number of people
who will probably strive for that and are willing to pay for everything is
probably low. Second, it was said in the article, you don't need to buy
anything in order to win, so the headline on HN is misleading at best.

I personally see nothing wrong with this approach. Development time is not
free and when offering the game for free there has to be a way for the
developer(s) to make money. As long as they allow users to beat the game
without having to make a single purchase then it's all good in my eyes.

